# Hello from MICHIGAN! :)



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome! Gorgeous horse, very flashy. I am also from Michigan. Hope you enjoy the forum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, your horse is gorgeous!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tierneylove09 (Mar 4, 2012)

thank you both!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome. I'm from Kalamazoo County. Your horse is drool-worthy.


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Welcome to boards! I love your horse, he's stunning! Feel free to pm me anytime, I love chatting.


----------



## tierneylove09 (Mar 4, 2012)

"drool-worthy" haha I like that! thanks )


----------

